# Wilhelm Stenhammar



## Mirror Image

Stenhammar was a Swedish pianist and self-taught composer and conductor. His compositions began as typically late Romantic fare but evolved through three periods. In the first, his primary influences were Liszt, Brahms, and Wagner, but the music is imbued with a Nordic sound without specifically quoting Swedish folk song. His early operas Gildet på Solhaug (1892-1893) and Tirfing (1897-1898), although unsuccessful, were the pinnacles of this period. Stenhammar's second period began as he attempted to create a more concentrated and motivically oriented style, modeled on the great classicists Beethoven, Haydn, and Mozart. In spite of this, the music of this period loses none of its Nordic color. His brilliant cantata Ett folk (1904-1905) and the frequently played Second Piano Concerto are the most representative. Beginning in 1909, perhaps feeling his lack of training was detrimental to further development, Stenhammar engaged upon a nine-year course in strict counterpoint. The fruit of this study resulted in his last period, where the music becomes more contrapuntally and modally oriented, particularly in the last two of his six string quartets. Yet at the same time, his larger works, such as the orchestral Serenade and the Second Symphony, lose nothing of the earlier freshness and inspiration that make Stenhammar's music so attractive.

Stenhammar's early years were spent surrounded by culture, although he never undertook formal training except in piano. By 1900, he had established himself as a pianist, eventually giving over 1,000 concerts all over Sweden. He had also debuted as a conductor in 1897 with his own overture Excelsior!, and eventually went on to direct the Stockholm Philharmonic Society, the Royal Opera, the New Philharmonic Society, and the Göttesborgs Orkesterförening. Stenhammar eventually became one of the most important Scandinavian musicians of his era, and his compositions, including many songs, choral works, chamber and solo pieces, and theater and orchestral works represent the best music out of turn-of-the-century Sweden.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

I have just discovered this composer's work. He seems to be an interesting composer. Neeme Jarvi has recorded several Stenhammar pieces on the Bis label.

Have any of you ever heard of him?


----------



## Taneyev

Have his six SQ. Beautiful, romantic works in the best scandinavian tradition.


----------



## starry

Yeh I've got a symphony somewhere, I remember it being good.


----------



## bassClef

I only have two pieces by Stenhammar on a Scandinavian music CD (Neeme Järvi) - Notturno from "Serenade" & Mellanspel from "Sången" - both are very good, I've also heard his 2nd Symphony & Excelsior Overture before. I should try to find some more for my collection really.


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> I only have two pieces by Stenhammar on a Scandinavian music CD (Neeme Järvi) - Notturno from "Serenade" & Mellanspel from "Sången" - both are very good, I've also heard his 2nd Symphony & Excelsior Overture before. I should try to find some more for my collection really.


His music has been rarely recording. His piece titled "Serenade" is a lovely piece or from what I've heard it.

What's interesting about him is he was pretty much self-taught as a composer. This is interesting to me, because I am too. 

I think when you're self-taught you lack a lot of discipline, but what you lack in the technical end, you make up for in have a very personal style that is truly your own.


----------



## Jonte Ferm

Recently started to dig into Stenhammar. As a swede though, there are some pieces - like "Florez och Blanzeflor" - that I've heard many times before. I like the string quartets very much.

I would recommend everyone that are into romatic opera to look up a recording with excerpts from the opera "Tirfing" (a legendary magic sword in norse mytology). The opera has not been performed much in over a hundred years. But was set up again in the beginning of 21th century in Malmö. This specific recording however is with the Stockholm Royal Opera Orchestra, Leif Segerstam, Ingrid Tobiasson, Jesper Taube & Carina Morling and was released in 1999. It's on Spotify too. True romantic epicness! Would love to hear it in full version.

https://www.discogs.com/Wilhelm-Stenhammar-Tirfing-Excerpts/release/3201525


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jonte Ferm said:


> Recently started to dig into Stenhammar. As a swede though, there are some pieces - like "Florez och Blanzeflor" - that I've heard many times before. I like the string quartets very much.
> 
> I would recommend everyone that are into romatic opera to look up a recording with excerpts from the opera "Tirfing" (a legendary magic sword in norse mytology). The opera has not been performed much in over a hundred years. But was set up again in the beginning of 21th century in Malmö. This specific recording however is with the Stockholm Royal Opera Orchestra, Leif Segerstam, Ingrid Tobiasson, Jesper Taube & Carina Morling and was released in 1999. It's on Spotify too. True romantic epicness! Would love to hear it in full version.
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/Wilhelm-Stenhammar-Tirfing-Excerpts/release/3201525


Interesting suggestion since I am a big fan of romantic epicness and a big fan of Stenhammar overall as well! I'm gonna try it when I can. Have you ever heard 'Midvinter' and the Symphony No. 2 by this composer? You'll love them. Welcome to TalkClassical!


----------



## Azol

I have his First Symphony (recorded on BIS) and Second Symphony (on Caprice Records) - love both works, especially 2nd one. Very recommended listen for all fans of Late Romantic period.


----------



## Andante Largo

I like his works a lot, because in general, they are subtle, very melodic and harmonic in the usual sense of these words. 
From his works not mentioned in this thread yet, I recommend:
Two Sentimental Romances for violin and orchestra Op. 28 (1910)


----------

